# American Soldiers killed by fellow soldier.



## MA-Caver (May 12, 2009)

> *American kills 5 fellow soldiers at clinic in Iraq*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As if the war hasn't caused enough pain already... 

heart and prayer goes to the families.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 12, 2009)

A prayer for the families of those murdered and a swift and summary execution for the murderer, if convicted.


----------



## Tez3 (May 12, 2009)

Bad as this is, there's no knowing the horrors going through the mind of the soldier who committed this. It's a tragedy all round.


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2009)

.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jun 11, 2009)

Terrible.  &#8220;In war, there are no unwounded soldiers&#8221;. 

Current operations are a mental health time bomb waiting to happen.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 11, 2009)

FieldDiscipline said:


> Terrible. In war, there are no unwounded soldiers.
> 
> Current operations are a mental health time bomb waiting to happen.


 

Indeed. Even despite the tales of what a hellhole Vietnam was, at least you knew that if you went you did your 12( if Army) or 13( if Marines) month tour of duty and then that was it, you were home.


----------



## searcher (Jun 11, 2009)

One more reason for my wife to not want me to go back to the military.


----------

